# Where to play golf?



## PMM67 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi all, I'm moving to Singapore soon and was wondering where you can play golf in the weekends. I know there are many private clubs out there but only 1 public course. Are there enough courses where you can play for a normal rate in our around Singapore?
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There are two bridges connecting Singapore to peninsular Malaysia, and there are many golf courses in Malaysia. Enjoy.


----------



## PMM67 (Jul 31, 2014)

*Thanks*



BBCWatcher said:


> There are two bridges connecting Singapore to peninsular Malaysia, and there are many golf courses in Malaysia. Enjoy.


Hi, thanks for this. Any idea of what you pay for these courses?


----------

